# Zanderkant Kauli und Stint, neue Top Köder in der Gummitane



## Die Gummitanke (28. November 2004)

An Alle,
heute präsentieren wir euch die Top-Köder für die Saison 2005

-den Zanderkant Stint:







und den Zanderkant Kauli:





Die neuen Erfolgsköder die nicht beim ersten Auswerfen zerfetzen.

Die Gummitanke in Hamburg !!!

Online unter: Gummitanke 

Das Angelfachgeschäft:

Thomas Kubiak OHG
Mühlendamm 2

22087 Hamburg

Tel.: 040-254 90 242

Öffnungszeiten:

Mo. - Mi.- 9.00 bis 19.00 Uhr
Do. u. Fr.: 9.00 bis 20.00 Uhr
Samstags: 9.00 bis 16.00 Uhr

Petriee - Euer Team von der Gummitanke


----------

